# fixing a Husq, 445 oiler



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i am having a severe problem with my husky 445. when the bars off it gets a trickle of oil out of the oil hole. but i put the bar on and its like it doesnt oil ruined a new bar but thought was defective bar. i have managed to keep this bar working by unsticking the tip gear thing. it does this on regular cross cutting logs are less than 16 in diameter. i guess i could get the aux oiler kit for the csm and dedicate that saw to the csm and get another Poulan for felling and limbing? found a old 306 on CL for $150 with a bow but dont know how well it will hold up being used on a regular basis. any input.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

found this http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=husqvarna&mn=445+e+(2007-03)&dn=083830002 maybe order all the oiler parts?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> i am having a severe problem with my husky 445. when the bars off it gets a trickle of oil out of the oil hole. but i put the bar on and its like it doesnt oil ruined a new bar but thought was defective bar. i have managed to keep this bar working by unsticking the tip gear thing. it does this on regular cross cutting logs are less than 16 in diameter. i guess i could get the aux oiler kit for the csm and dedicate that saw to the csm and get another Poulan for felling and limbing? found a old 306 on CL for $150 with a bow but dont know how well it will hold up being used on a regular basis. any input.


Sorry to hear. 
Is the bar channel clean? And the small oil holes on the bar? Does it oil the bar and chain when it's on it's side? This happens to my sthil saws to. When it's on it's side the oil doesn't oil either. 
Oil is fed by a pump, but gravity oils the bar.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

dont think so idk i blowed it all out with air so it should be clean. it feels like it when i run it then turn off and feel the chain with the saw sitting upright.but when i cut a log in half is when that chain tightens up a bit and it preezes the tip


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Is there an oiler adjustment?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

no its set from the factory. the 16inch bar is what it had when i bought it. just replaced the bar tho. that guy on the 306a poulan said hed take $100 for it and its been serviced. it has the oiler overide button.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

I have had to drill a extra hole in windser bars, the hole did not line up with the oiler slot.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

oh ok this is a husqvarna bar


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

and it is the right bar 4 that saw right


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

You also need to grease the tip of the bar if it has a spur gear there, oil alone is not enough lube for the gear in the nose of chainsaw bars, mine gets grease with every gas fill.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

yea its the correct bar. oil pump is bad.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

If the 445 is like the 372 it has a plastic wing under the clutch that drives the pump that breaks, just thought I would try to help, sounds like you have it under control. Happy Holidays


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks man same to u, ill post up when i get it fixed


----------

